# USC Undergrad & Transfers



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone who applied to USC SCA for undergrad hear anything yet? I'm a transfer student and applied for critical studies, what's left of my fingernails are crossed.


----------



## filmnw (Mar 11, 2010)

Nope!  They just sent out grad acceptances.  Starks got their phone calls last week.  Transfers are after undergrads I think..


----------



## samdeen (Mar 17, 2010)

filmnw do you have a youtube page?


----------

